# Speaker Separation



## jbear33 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello all Moved my speakers around and i have a bit of a problem. My left front speaker sounds louder than my right. My distance from the fronts is 13 ft. Distance from the surrounds is 8 ft on each side. I cant make an equadistant triangle because of an open doorway by the right speaker. Im pretty sure that having the fronts 7 ft apart might not be enough. could you please help me find a solution? I would greatly appreciate any input. Thank you


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you have a diagram of the room? Even a hand drawing would help.  

Matt


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

On thing that greatly affects the sound of speakers is if they are placed into a corner or too close to a side wall. Sound coming form the speaker and bouncing off a wall directly to the side will cancel out some of the frequencies.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It sounds like you are getting less room gain out of the right speaker, due to the open doorway. In the bass frequencies, you get gain by putting them near a wall (usually a 3dB bump) or in a corner (6dB bump). Those are idealized numbers and can be less, but the theory is the same. A lot of what we hear as "loud" is the bass frequencies. 

Sadly, just turning down the left one by 3dB won't balance the sound, because the upper frequencies are not benefiting from the room gain as much. in fact, you may be getting the comb filter or "cancelling" that Tony mentioned above.

A couple things to try: pull them away from the walls and into the room a bit more or try some room treatments like bass absorbing panels in the corner.

But simply moving the speakers out a bit and a little adjustment to the balance might get you pretty close. If that still doesn't do it, we have a good room acoustics forum that has some experts on what kind of treatments you can use and where.

Good luck.


----------



## jbear33 (Jan 4, 2009)

I hope this will do . One Q: When I turn the speakers facing the wall away from me, it sounds a lot better for some reason. Why would that happen?


----------



## jbear33 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think my Q was answered above....But I could hear a huge difference in moving the speaker out. Might have to see if I can talk my wife into a sliding curtain to go over the hallway entrance. Thank you very much for helping!


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Treat the left side wall by the speaker with an acoustic panel or two. Use 4" rockwool panels if you can. This will help to absorb some of the reflections which are currently throwing off the balance as you described.


Tim

:drive:


----------



## jbear33 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Where exactly should I place the panels to be effective? I have all the materials now to make my panels (helps to let the wife pick the fabric)


----------

